# prairie pics



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey im new to this forum. I have a stock prairie 360 i want to put bigger tires on. Can anyone that has a prairie post a pic on this thread so i can see what they look like with different tire setups. Im 13 and cant wait to upgrade to a brute!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Just make sure to change your clutch springs as well. On your 360 I would change them if you go up one size. You have one tough bike. I really like the 360's. Congrats and I hope this helps you out some. If you need any help let any of us know. We will be more than happy to help you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! i have heard of the different "color" springs. Which one should i get?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

muddigger360 said:


> Thanks! i have heard of the different "color" springs. Which one should i get?


It all depends on what tires you get. The springs are cheap...only $20 from EPI and are easy to install. You can install them yourself. After you pick a tire let me know and I can help more on the spring then.

What kinda riding are you doing? All mud, Mud & trail, or all trails?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Mostly trail but mud every chance i get. I want something that will wear really well on hardpark and do good in the mud. How do the gators wear? Could i go with a 27 or just go up one size to a 26. I would get outlaws if they were cheaper.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If it was mine In Gators I would stay with 26 but in the Zilla's I would go up to 27's cause they are very light. They two sets of 27 Zilla's I had wore great. I have never owned Gators...but my friends who have really liked them and they wore fairly well for the tread design they have. Another great tire IMO...for what type of riding you do is the Swamplite. I loved the ones I had.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll try to get a pic of my buddys 360.. He has 2" lift, 30" mudlights, and wheel spacers... He had to modify the floorboards to clear the 30's though... He ran 27" dirt devils for a couple years with no issues... Stock clutching


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I looked at them to a buddy of mine has them and they went places mudlites wouldnt go. What size would you recomend in the swamplites. Mudthrowers have the best prices ive seen.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Jason. Is it still plenty stable with the 2in. lift? What tools are required to add wheel spacers? Also do you think 28s would fit without having to make changes to the floorboards or plastic?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

longest prairie 360 pic thread around

http://www.nyrocatv.com/forum.cgi?viewtopic=9968


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool you dont see many modified prairies.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

especially this modded


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

haha Yeah somebody put some money in that 4 wheeler.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

muddigger360 said:


> Thanks Jason. Is it still plenty stable with the 2in. lift? What tools are required to add wheel spacers? Also do you think 28s would fit without having to make changes to the floorboards or plastic?


that's why he added the spacers to stabilize it... plus when you lift it with the SRA, the front wheels move in and the back don't.. 28's should fit without modification... and all you need is a jack and lug wrench for the wheel spacers... take off the tire/wheel, bolt the spacer to the hub, and the tire/wheel to the spacer... I would use blue loctite on the bolts though just to be safe

my buddy said he can't get a pic of his bike till Friday..


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks i saw a prairie with a lift and the front tires were angled in. Do the wheel spacers fix that?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

What size swamplites should i run?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

muddigger360 said:


> Thanks i saw a prairie with a lift and the front tires were angled in. Do the wheel spacers fix that?


the tires being angled in is probably because of the design of the front suspension... it's a strut with 1 a-arm, an you just add a spacer to the top of the strut to lift it... so with only 1 a-arm, the knuckle rotates on an angle with the travel of th suspsension... with the Brute's suspension, it has 2 a-arms, so the knuckles stay almost 90* like they should... So to answer your question, the wheel spacers won't correct the angle on the tires, but adding only a 2" lift shouldn't hurt anything... it might effect the steering a little bit, but you will get used to it...


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

ok and i can always take the front lift off if its really bad. Does it effect how the tires wear?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Also if I get a lift and decide to put wheel spacers on should I save money and just put them on the front or do I need to put them on all 4 wheels. I guess what im asking is will it look stupid only having them on the front?


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Could i put outlaws on the rear and leave stock tires on the front. Would my prairie 360 push them ok? Should i get 25x12x12 or 26x10x12 or 26x12x12?
Thanks!


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

What do yall think about kenda executioners?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

muddigger360 said:


> Also if I get a lift and decide to put wheel spacers on should I save money and just put them on the front or do I need to put them on all 4 wheels. I guess what im asking is will it look stupid only having them on the front?















muddigger360 said:


> Could i put outlaws on the rear and leave stock tires on the front. Would my prairie 360 push them ok? Should i get 25x12x12 or 26x10x12 or 26x12x12?
> Thanks!


it'll pull 26 laws with a black secondary.


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Cool will it hurt it to have the 26 outlaws on the rear and the 25" stock tires in the front?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I don't know for sure, but my thinking is that the tires should be the same size (height) all the way around because the gears in the front and rear difs are the same and it may screw with them especially when you are going down the blacktop to your favorite riding spot. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've heard that to.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah need to keep the same size front and rear... you can run 25" outlaws in back, and 25" stocks in front if you want... just keep them the same size... and it shouldn't matter if you go skinny or wide in the back... the SRA has plenty of room...


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks! Would I need to change the clutch springs?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

for 25's or 26's, I don't think so... my buddy ran 27's on his for about 2 years without springs... just make sure you use low when in the mud or climbing hills... only use high on trails... and do not use reverse if you are bogged down bad... just get someone to pull you out... better than burning a belt...

my buddy actually has 30" mudlights on his right now, with stock springs... he plans to eventually put springs in it, but money's tight right now...


----------



## muddigger360 (Dec 22, 2010)

How do outlaws wear on trails?


----------

